# Grand coup de gueule contre apple



## PFT (20 Décembre 2004)

Bonsoir,

 Cela fait un an et demi que j'ai acquis un ibook G3 / 800MH et depuis il n'a pas cessé d'avoir des problèmes : carte mère changée 2 fois, boitier changé une fois... et cette fois c'est le graveur combo qui déconne. A chaque fois mon ordi a été imobilisé de 3 semaines à 2 mois et cette fois je viens de passer 1 heure au téléphone avec apple (donc frais pour ma pomme sans faire de jeu de mot) à effectuer des manips qui n'ont servis strictement à rien. 
En résumé : 1 an et demi après switch, apple merde autant que pc et à une politique de SAV pitoyable. j'appelle ça de l'escroquerie pour des systèmes aussi chers. j'ai des connaissances au sein d'associations de consommateurs et je pense engager des procédures pour au moins obtenir des dédomagements. pour les series qui ont des problèmes apple pourrait au moins faire l'effort d'échanger les machines... après tout apple se dit bien "think different" ... alors qu'ils le prouvent!!!


   

PFT


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2004)

bah achetes un pc et on en reparle...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2004)

Je pense qu'il faut etre fair play, et admettre que le monde mac comme le monde pc a ses défaillance.
 Tu n'as pas eu de chance sur celui la, mais bon, on trouve plus de problemes dans le monde pc que dans le monde mac.

 Donc a toi de voir.


----------



## Zède (20 Décembre 2004)

enzo0511 a dit:
			
		

> bah achetes un pc et on en reparle...


Et ben, avec une réponse comme ça, c'est sûr, on fait avancer le schmiclblick !



			
				freddamoiseau a dit:
			
		

> on trouve plus de problemes dans le monde pc que dans le monde mac.


Arrêtez ce genre d'affirmations à deux balles ! Ce ne sont pas 2 mondes différents... Il est clair qu'ils ont tout 2 des problèmes, point barre !


Plus sérieusement, tu es tombé sur une mauvaise série, ça arrive. C'est la faute à pas de bol, c'est clair. Ton mécontentement est justifé amplement mais tu devrais essayer de négocier avec Apple un échange de ton ibook. Sans entamer de procédures judiciaire à proprement parler, essaye de lancer des négociation amiables... Enfin, j'espère que ça marchera ! Bonne chance

Excusez pour le ton du message, mais y a des trucs qui m'énervent !


----------



## FredericB (20 Décembre 2004)

PFT a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir,
> 
> Cela fait un an et demi que j'ai acquis un ibook G3 / 800MH et depuis il n'a pas cessé d'avoir des problèmes : carte mère changée 2 fois, boitier changé une fois... et cette fois c'est le graveur combo qui déconne. A chaque fois mon ordi a été imobilisé de 3 semaines à 2 mois et cette fois je viens de passer 1 heure au téléphone avec apple (donc frais pour ma pomme sans faire de jeu de mot) à effectuer des manips qui n'ont servis strictement à rien.
> En résumé : 1 an et demi après switch, apple merde autant que pc et à une politique de SAV pitoyable. j'appelle ça de l'escroquerie pour des systèmes aussi chers. j'ai des connaissances au sein d'associations de consommateurs et je pense engager des procédures pour au moins obtenir des dédomagements. pour les series qui ont des problèmes apple pourrait au moins faire l'effort d'échanger les machines... après tout apple se dit bien "think different" ... alors qu'ils le prouvent!!!
> ...


 Vu ce qui a été changé, il semblerait que ton iBook soit pas mal transbahuté ... Peut-être une direction a étudié ...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2004)

PFT 

 t'es tombe sur UNE becane defectueuse et tu gueules

 moi j'en suis a 15 ans d'experience de PCiste

 je peux te dire que les macs sont terriblement fiables par rapport au PC

 sinon, je claquerai pas plus de 10000 balles pour bientot switcher


----------



## vincmyl (20 Décembre 2004)

C'est vraiment pas de chance :mouais:


----------



## FredericB (20 Décembre 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> C'est vraiment pas de chance :mouais:


 Avant d'émettre de tels jugements, j'attendrai de connaître le pourquoi du changement d'aussi nombreux composants. La première carte mère, cela peu arriver, la deuxième, la ok, Murphy est parmis nous, le boitier ? , pourquoi le boitier a été changé ? charnière, choc, etc ...

 Bref, cela reste du matériel informatique sensible et il a droit à un minimum d'égard ...

 Je ne juge pas mais j'aimerai plus de précisions.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2004)

Et oui, c'est la faute a pas de chance.
 Mais faut dire que la malchance s'abbat très souvent dans le monde des pc.
 C'est parcequ'il n'ont pas fait leur devoirs ..... lol


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2004)

je dirai meme TRES TRES souvent


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2004)

C'est clair, et au jour d'aujourd'hui, je suis tellement content d'avoir switcher.
 C'est un bonheur pur, j'ai un portable d'enfer, et je fais bien plus de choses avec lui que je ne pouvais faire avec mon PC.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2004)

moi j'etais a la fnac digitale la semaine derniere, je bossais, ou plutot, je me faisais chier et un client est venu avec son pb 15"

 il a fait des trucs qui ont fait briller mes yeux et depuis, j'en veux un !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2004)

Et oui, le monde de la pomme est magique.


----------



## vincmyl (20 Décembre 2004)

Qu'est ce qu'il a fait?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est ce qu'il a fait?


 La je dois dire que je ne suis pas


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2004)

des trucs bidon aux yeux des mac users mais pour un pciste c'est la decouverte du feu...

 ptain, je sais pas comment vous appelez ca, mais le fait des basculer verticalement ou horizontalement de fenetre sur le meme ecran...

 il m'a aussi montre des trucs tout bete en qq clics qui prennent 50 clics a faire sur pc

 bref, j'avais l'impression d'etre un enfant, c'etait genial, j'etais emerveille

 moi qui suis passionne de technologie, je me suis senti bete...

 en tt cas, septembre un ipod, janvier un powerbook

 merci apple


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2004)

Moi d'abord le PB, et je vais voir ensuite pour l'iPod


----------



## grig (21 Décembre 2004)

Là, je suis mort de rire, j'ai un vieux "Lombard " de 1999 (celui qui mangeait deux penthium au petit déjeuner), et même maintenant, je rigole quand je vois mes copains ramer avec leurs portables PC flambants neufs. Quand je bosse sur photoshop, ils disent : oh la la, il tourne à combien ton processeur , je réponds 333, et là, ils me font répèter deux fois : ca les met vraiment sur le cul, pourtant à part de la ram, un D.D. travelstar IBM, une PC Card DVD et un lecteur DVD d'occase, j'ai rien changé dessus, l'écran n' a pas un pixel mort, et le look est d'enfer. La semaine dernière, j'ai installé iTunes sur un vieux PC du même age, équipé de la même carte graphique (ATI rage pro PCI), et de la même vitesse processeur, j'ai failli pleurer : l'appli met 30 secondesà démarrer, et on ne peut pas utiliser les visualisations, même en dimension timbre poste, ca bouge à 4 images/seconde&#8230;


----------



## PFT (21 Décembre 2004)

Je n'ai pas spécialement trimbalé cet ordi. Uniquement pour faire changer la carte mère. en ce qui concerne le boitier, il a du être changé suite au retour de ma machine après premier changement de carte mère par maintronic. En effet, il produisait de forts grésillements au niveau du son. Lorsqu'il a déconné pour la deuxième fois, j'ai demandé à apple de s'en occuper directement. Et cette fois, apple semble inefficace : après une heure en ligne aucun conseiller n'a été capable de trouver une solution. par contre j'ai banqué 35h la com (c'est assez scandaleux de faire payer sa hotline a ses propres clients qui n'ont pas le choix que d'appeler lorqu'ils ont un problème. Quand aux PC, j'en ai utilisé du 86 au pentium, de Windows 3.0 à 95 et franchement ils avaient moins de problèmes. Maintenant comme vous dites c'est pas de bol mais c'est ennuyeux car je suis étudiant et bosser tout un été pour se payer l'ordi de vos rêves qui finalement ne marche pas et qu'aucun geste commercial ou aucune démarche ne soit faite, je trouve ça moche. néanmoins je ne suis pas près de retourner chez pc. J'adore mon mac malgré tout ce qui lui est arrivé et même les meilleurs (apple) ont le droit de faire des erreures. Ils pourraiant toutefois les reconnaitre et les traiter un peu plus souvent. Je pense que mac comme PC sont 2 système qui n'ont rien à voir. Cela dépend de l'utilisation et de l'approche qu'on a de l'informatique.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2004)

tu devrais revenir aux pc, les mac sont pas faits pour toi je pense...


----------



## woulf (21 Décembre 2004)

enzo0511 a dit:
			
		

> tu devrais revenir aux pc, les mac sont pas faits pour toi je pense...



J'aimerai t'y voir si ton futur mac te faisait les mêmes cacas que le sien, on peut comprendre qu'il soit pas content... 

Apple ne fait pas du zéro défaut, personne n'en fait, c'est bien évident, mais bon, visiblement, si on râle on doit rester sur pécé... Economise toi quelques centaines d'euros et ne switche pas alors


----------



## fpoil (21 Décembre 2004)

enzo0511 a dit:
			
		

> tu devrais revenir aux pc, les mac sont pas faits pour toi je pense...


 Enzo.... tu n'as pas encore de mac que tu te comportes en ayatollah du mac... prêt à excommunier le premier venu qui ose protester...

 je croyais que sur les forums mac, à la différence du côté obscur, les gens restaient courtois et attentifs....

 sinon pour Pft, malheureusement Apple n'est pas une exception dans la gestion du SAV  . J'ai eu un pb sur un ibook (un G4 800 ) avec la fnac et apple, et après être rentré dans un rapport de force (obligatoire si tu veux te faire entendre, mais rapport de force ne veut pas nécessairement dire gueuler...), j'ai obtenu un iG4 1.2 neuf avec une airport express et une barrette de 512 ram!

 Il faut simplement être persévérant...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2004)

non mais qd je vois le titre du topic j'hallucine un peu

 c'est facile de faire un jugement sur une marque en ayant utilise UN SEUL appareil !


 j'ai eu des deboires avec mon creative zen nx avant d'avoir mon ipod, c'est pas pour ca que je vais faire tout un patacaisse sur creative


 surtout qd je lis:


_En résumé : 1 an et demi après switch, apple merde autant que pc et à une politique de SAV pitoyable. j'appelle ça de l'escroquerie pour des systèmes aussi chers.

_pardon, mais j'avais un souci de gresillement sur mon ipod, un livreur UPS est venu chercher mon ipod chez moi, j'ai rien a payer, je connais peu de constructeurs qui depechent un coursier gratuitement

 alatoya du mac non, c'est juste que je connais assez les constructeurs pour savoir qu'aucun ne fait mieux qu'apple !


 parce que si c'est comme ca, je m'y mets aussi

 GRAND COUP DE GUEULE contre:
 les commercants de la rue montgallet, contre creative contra archos, contre philips bla bla bla


----------



## fpoil (21 Décembre 2004)

alors on va dire que c'est la foi de nouveaux convertis ....


----------



## bompi (21 Décembre 2004)

Ce qui me fait doucement rigoler ce sont les affirmations définitives sur le monde PC, le monde Mac etc.

En 21 ans d'informatique, je me suis essentiellement farci des PCs (HP, Toshiba, Compaq, DELL, IBM ...)
et je n'ai un iBook que depuis 8 mois.
Et bien : aucun (je dis bien aucun) de mes PCs, portables ou desktop, n'a jamais eu le moinde problème.
Tandis que j'ai dû changer le DD de mon iBook ainsi que son lecteur CD-ROM ...

Pas de chance, quoi.

Mais cela ne me fera pas pour autant revenir du côté obscur ...

Mais c'est pour cela que je continue à penser que pour que Apple regagne un jour des parts de
marché (de façon significative), il leur faudra faire une machine moins design (un peu comme
un PC, en moins laid, peut-être) et plus facile à monter/démonter. Elle sera moins chère (et
moins chic) mais pourra être modifiée plus aisément. On s'énervera moins en cas de panne
et on en voudra moins à Apple de faire des machines à 2000¤ qui tombent en rade.

NB : Presque à chaque nouvelle série de machine, Apple rencontre des problèmes parfois
importants de fiabilité. La raison en est sans doute à la difficulté de leur assemblage.

NB 2 : Pas la peine de m'injurier si vous êtes pas d'accord : il serait sympa que les forums
ne soient pas trop le théâtre d'un infantilisme débridé.


----------



## ficelle (21 Décembre 2004)

normalement, à la 4° panne majeure, la machine est changée !
enfin, c'est du moins ce que j'ai obtenu pour un ami qui avait un iBook G3 900 foireux.
il a maintenant un G4 1.33 tout neuf


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2004)

pour info a la fnac, c au 3e retour client en SAV, remplacement ou remboursement mais bon, la SAV de la fnac est tellement efficace que tu perds 6 mois d'attente


----------



## pitoupharma (21 Décembre 2004)

Je possède moi aussi depuis février 2002 un ibook g3 800 combo. J?ai pu en effet aprécier un os fiable et très agréable a utilisé mais par contre l?ibook en tant que machine ne m?a jamais donné pleine satifaction. C?est une machine, en standard, bien trop faible pour un usage normal. Avec 640 mo de ram ça va sans plus?mais la n?est pas le suje

J?ai du renvoyer cette machine a apple via la FNAC (la ou je l?ai acheter avec une extension 3 an heureusement) début novembre. J?ai du attendre exactement un mois et dix jours pour la récupérer

Et la c?est le drame?le soir de ça récupération je m?appercoit que toutes les données son effacer (vive le dd externe Iomega) et que l?on ma installer un osx 10.2.1 en anglais, avec un compte « test » qui m?empêche toute utilisation de la machine puisqu?il possède son propre mots de passe?. (La machine est partit avec un écran noir, un dd qui faisait du bruit, et mac osx10.2.8 en français)

J?appelle l?Apple care et pas la FNAC, pour savoir ce qu?il en est exactement et au bout de 30 min on me dis enfin que seule la carte mère a été changer et rien d?autre (pas le dd malgré le bruit ce qui m?irrite un peu, dans ce cas la perte de données n?a plus d?explication rationnelle)?on me conseille de changer la langue dans le menu préférence?ce qui m?est impossible je n?ai plus les droit administrateur sur ma propre machine??. incompétence quand tu nous tient. (Au demeurant ils sont plutôt sympas et serviables

Je décide de me démerder seul, d?attendre le week-end (je suis étudiant pour récupérer mes cd et tout réinstaller ce qui marche plutôt bien) .samedi soir je me décide a aller cher un copains mettre a jour le système et la a nouveau le drame plus rien ne marche au redémarrage. Le dd fait a nouveau un bruit infernal j?appelle dimanche le sav de la FNAC qui me conseil une installation avec archivage pour sauver mes donner (deux cartes de 256mo de mon numérique que je n'ai eu le temps de graver sur cd) qui ne marchera jamais puis rebelote une installation avec formatage?au final seul le formatage a marcher et mes donner a nouveau dans le baba?malgré 6 coups de fils et diverse tentatives de restauration du système

J?appelle aujourd?hui a nouveau la FNAC qui me propose de renvoyer la bette et d?attendre a nouveau 40jours????????

On verra bien ce que cela donne. Mais si les ennuyas se poursuive j?exigerais le changement de la machine. Ne pas réparer un dd mais se contenter de bricolage c?est indigne d?apple.

Maintenant j?aimerais me livrer à une petite réflexion personnelle concernant apple. Je preffere prévenir je suis loin d?être hostile au mac au contraire mais je reste lucide. Que cherche Apple a l?heure actuelle personne ne le sait, sans l?ipod ils serais a nouveau dans le rouge (je lis aussi la presse économique entre autres)?plusieurs raison a ça sans doute, (et les constructeurs sont presque tous dans une situation bancales) mais moi j?en vois deux. Des délais de livraison nullissimes et un sav a peine plus performant.

Apple a beaucoup apporté à l?informatique mais ce ne sera jamais le cas de dell mais il faut reconnaître qu?eux au moins ne prennent pas le client pour un beubeu du moins en terme de sav et de livraison.

Si Apple veut a nouveau avoir des parts de marcher il faudrait peut être faire appel a ibm, HP, kpmg,?et autres spécialiste en réingenering. quelle boite a l?heure actuelle va commander un mac (ou un parc complet) sachant qu?elle a des délais incertains en terme de livraison et surtout que le sav n?arrivera jamais a la cheville de n?importe quel fabriquant de pc genre dell?

J?insiste sur dell car vente d?ibm oblige, on prédits qu?ils seront bientôt seul face aux asiatique?c?est fâcheux car ces une boite qui se contente de cloner les produits et concepts qui marche et de les vendre pas spécialement moins cher que ces concurrents directs. Mais au moins ils possèdent une certaine réputation dans les grandes entreprise ou auprès des particulier car leurs sav et présent et rapide.

Apple continue depuis deux an a avoir des délais de livraison hasardeux et un sav incapable de suivre quand j?ai acheter l?ibook le Powerbook 12pouces venait de sortir mais il a était dispo 2 mois après?.déjà.

Depuis 3 mois je relis svm et universmac et force est de constater que les articles mettant en avant ces problème reçurent sont nombreux. 

Je suis peut être un peu vif mais se baser sur une image d?innovateur (thinkdifferent) est une bonne chose mais cela ne justifies pas le reste.

Pour en revenir a mon ibook je me souvient d?un editorial d?univers mac d?il y a 3 mois parlant de ces machines qui font 3 ou 4 aller retours?.malheureusement a moins de faire le forcing aupres du vendeur que faire pour qu?il la change

Je suis aussi étudiant, et je rappelle en passant que ma machine a coûté à l?époque 1650 euro plus 249 pour la garantie fnac 3 ans.

Pour finir Apple na pas voulus changer la coque inférieur bien que le loquet de la batterie (que je n?ai enlever qu?une fois pour avoir le numéro de série de la bête) soit mort.]

Nombres de mes amis travailles dans l?informatique et tous n?on pas des dell avec extension de garantie gold de 5 ans a 500 euros ,mais même ce qui achètent un portable a 1000 euro a Auchan se le font changer sans discutions pour des problème lourds. Ces ce genre de détails qui explique sans doute l?énervement de PFT et du miens.


----------



## chagregel (21 Décembre 2004)

Le sujet est un peu partie dans tous les sens, merci de le recentrer ou il sera fermé


----------



## pitoupharma (21 Décembre 2004)

daccord je me suis emporter (d'autre aussi) mais cela reste un bon sujet que de connaitre le suivis d'une machine en terme de sav meme (et surtout) dans les cas ou il y a probleme a repetition.
mon message est un peu vaste et egratigne pas mal apple mais bon qui aime bien chatie bien.


----------

